# Carna4



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I got an email from my favourite dog shop about Carna4 food. They have just started carrying this food.

All Life Stages Chicken Dog Food | Carna4

It sounded great. Then I got to the store and discovered the big bag was $149 Cdn. I decided that I would still buy my usual Go Salmon for $49 on sale. 

I guess spending $149 on a 25lb bag of food might be OK if you had one Pomeranian or some other teeny dog!

Has anybody tried Carna4? And if so, what did you think of it?


----------

